# BAFTA Masterclass with Hildur Guðnadóttir



## LinusW (Jul 1, 2020)

Live on YouTube as I type this...


----------



## D Halgren (Jul 1, 2020)

LinusW said:


> Live on YouTube as I type this...



That is so crappy that they made this video private. I was looking forward to it all day. Just got off work and ...

Did anyone see it? How was it?


----------



## ka00 (Jul 1, 2020)

D Halgren said:


> That is so crappy that they made this video private. I was looking forward to it all day. Just got off work and ...
> 
> Did anyone see it? How was it?



I watched the first 20 minutes. Sort of felt like a Skype interview on her process, so not what I’d define as a master class, per se. I can only speak to those first 20 minutes though, and I was going to listen to the rest later but if it’s down that’s too bad.


----------



## D Halgren (Jul 1, 2020)

ka00 said:


> I watched the first 20 minutes. Sort of felt like a Skype interview on her process, so not what I’d define as a master class, per se. I can only speak to those first 20 minutes though, and I was going to listen to the rest later but if it’s down that’s too bad.


Thanks, I wish I had caught it. She's one of my favorites. Hopefully they will put it back up.


----------



## ka00 (Jul 1, 2020)

D Halgren said:


> Thanks, I wish I had caught it. She's one of my favorites. Hopefully they will put it back up.



Maybe they are working on de-reverbing her audio? It sounded like she was skyping in from an empty meat locker.


----------



## MartinH. (Jul 1, 2020)

ka00 said:


> Maybe they are working on de-reverbing her audio? It sounded like she was skyping in from an empty meat locker.



I haven't seen any of it, but you'd think a composer is able to get an acceptable voicechat quality...


----------

